# Adirondack chair plans



## bdf1783 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been looking around and have not found any good plans.I was just wondering if any one had some plans they were willing to share thanks a lot


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I got mine out of a Norm Abrams book with several plans in it, good buy for what you get.

Amazon.com: Classics from the New Yankee Workshop: Russell Morash, Norm Abram: Books


----------



## CraigR (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a copy of those plans if you need them.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*Grrrrr...*

i dont know why but the adirondack chairs, the have the almost right angle where the back of the thigh sits, just rub me wrong...they bother me. the ones i made were all rounded so it was WAY more comfortable. i have those plans (most of them) somewhere. the only good thing about the other ones is if you make an adirondack ottoman. then they look good together.
sorry...my job puts me in a ranting mood haha.


----------



## bdf1783 (Feb 19, 2011)

Craig r , that would be great. Thanks alot


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

here is one from google.
http://www.aaadirondackchairs.com/free_adirondack_chair_plans.html#lws 
I've built 4 or 5 sets useing a set of plans i purchased a few years ago. it's in pdf format. they are fairly comfortable, my customers like them. i myself would prefer more curvy though.
if you're interested i can email you the files. PM me with your email address if so. i had taken and made templates out of 1/8 ply so i can produce them pretty quickly.


----------



## Random Lengths (Sep 4, 2011)

Here ya go. http://tinyurl.com/2qfglo

One of the best out there.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

i kinda like the looks of that one. is it me or is it in the last picture, the arms on the chair look a tad high?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

How about the stargazer, reclining model?


----------



## CraigR (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are plans from Norm

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/418136522/Adirondack_Trio_Full_Size_Drawings.zip.html
```


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*visual scan...*

where? :blink:


----------



## bdf1783 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks alot i will pm you, but it may take a little while i dont have the 25 posts yet..


tymann09 said:


> here is one from google.
> http://www.aaadirondackchairs.com/free_adirondack_chair_plans.html#lws
> I've built 4 or 5 sets useing a set of plans i purchased a few years ago. it's in pdf format. they are fairly comfortable, my customers like them. i myself would prefer more curvy though.
> if you're interested i can email you the files. PM me with your email address if so. i had taken and made templates out of 1/8 ply so i can produce them pretty quickly.


----------

